# Mbuna Fry



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

What are your thoughts on having new born fry in the same tank as 3-4 week old fry?

I have a 30 gallon tank with lots of hiding places that currently has 60x 3 week old mbunas and 20x 2 week ild mbunas that seem to get along well.

I have a brooding lab that is ready to spit anytime and was wondering to get your thoughts on having the newborns in the same Fry tank.

I also have 2 more brooding moms from the main 90g tank but will not separate them for another 15-18 days.

Thanks in advance for your input and suggestions.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use the Marina Hang on Tank Breeder Box for a month before I add my fry to the grow out tank.
http://www.amazon.ca/Marina-Hang-On-Breeding-Box-Large/dp/B005QRDCP2
--
Paul


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, Paul.

What is the reasoning behind the breeder box for 4 weeks before the grow out tank?

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

To allow the fry to be safe from the larger fry and give them an opportunity to get lots of food in the first month and therefore grow quickly. 

I also like that they're in the same water as the parents for the first month and then when I move them I can hang the breeder box on the grow out tank allowing the water to mix for a day or so before dumping them into the tank.
--
Paul


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Great! Thanks's Paul! It makes a lot of sense! I'll follow your steps. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

